# New project? Vito conversion.



## georgesonmajor (Dec 23, 2016)

A new addition, it cost me 2 bottles of wine, it has 10 months mot, I'm thinking of a day/weekend van as the Billy Burstner is a bit of a big chappie to take to the coast for fish and chips on a dreary Sunday. Wouldn't get rid of Billy B but I reckon this could be a great stealth camper.


----------



## n brown (Dec 23, 2016)

i just did my son's, he loves it . made it possible to remove back seat so it could be used for carrying as well


----------



## georgesonmajor (Dec 23, 2016)

I only got it home this week but have spent the morning going round it today. Everything works, had to replace one fuse and give it a wash, ok it's got a bit of the tin worm which the 638 model suffered from but engine, box etc seem fine. Was going to break it but seems too good for that.


----------



## GreggBear (Dec 23, 2016)

georgesonmajor said:


> A new addition, it cost me 2 bottles of wine, it has 10 months mot, I'm thinking of a day/weekend van as the Billy Burstner is a bit of a big chappie to take to the coast for fish and chips on a dreary Sunday. Wouldn't get rid of Billy B but I reckon this could be a great stealth camper.
> 
> View attachment 49438



Was it decent wine??.....:rolleyes2::lol-061::rolleyes2::lol-061:


----------



## georgesonmajor (Dec 23, 2016)

GreggBear said:


> Was it decent wine??.....:rolleyes2::lol-061::rolleyes2::lol-061:



Nothing special.... A 1941 Inglenook Cabernet Sauvignon:raofl:
Oh and a nice white from Aldi.


----------



## n brown (Dec 23, 2016)

if you think of breaking it, i'll make it 3 bottles !


----------



## georgesonmajor (Dec 23, 2016)

n brown said:


> if you think of breaking it, i'll make it 3 bottles !



Profit!
Will let you know, I thinks she's a keeper at the moment.


----------



## n brown (Dec 23, 2016)

if you change your mind, i'm quite jealous of my son's !


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 24, 2016)

Looks a great little machine.


----------



## Musketeer (Dec 24, 2016)

I Have a nice mixed box of 6 bottles of wine LOL :tongue:


----------



## Veronica Walker (Dec 26, 2016)

*Your Vito conversion*



georgesonmajor said:


> A new addition, it cost me 2 bottles of wine, it has 10 months mot, I'm thinking of a day/weekend van as the Billy Burstner is a bit of a big chappie to take to the coast for fish and chips on a dreary Sunday. Wouldn't get rid of Billy B but I reckon this could be a great stealth camper.
> 
> View attachment 49438



I would love to know how you do with this conversion, I did one to a Vito in 2014 and beginning of 2015, and since then it has been rewarding me with trips all over England and Ireland, this year it will be Scotland for starters and then on to Europe later in the year.  
There are not any windows in the back of Tuppence (as she is called, because she cost more then a pretty penny), and I find that it is warmer and as I travel on my own, no-one can tell or see, even if the Lights are on.  It stands out from the norm too, it has a very large home-made roof rack and proverbs all round the outside, it's fun and people do love and laugh at her sometimes
I will post some photos on here in the new year.
Regards  Veronica        :wave:     :wave:


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 26, 2016)

Now look what you've done Mr B started a bidding war lol .


----------



## The laird (Dec 26, 2016)

Hope you post pics of the conversion ,my son in law is thinkng on a conversion and keep showing him differant photos of various models


----------



## n brown (Dec 26, 2016)

here's what i did in my son's. done very cheaply, and he'll do all the painting. back seat and backrest come out for loading. seat behind cab pulls out to make up bed View attachment 49538View attachment 49539View attachment 49537


----------



## Johnnygm7lsi (Dec 26, 2016)

n brown said:


> here's what i did in my son's. done very cheaply, and he'll do all the painting. back seat and backrest come out for loading. seat behind cab pulls out to make up bed View attachment 49538View attachment 49539View attachment 49537



Quite spacious, looks good


----------



## georgesonmajor (Dec 27, 2016)

I have decided to keep the vito, it's cleaned up really well and there is very little wrong with it. It's a 7 seater at the moment but I think we will have a jiggle about and see what we can do with it. It's never going to be used as a long term camper as Mrs GM would miss her shower, space etc that Billy B has but it's certainly worth turning into a day/weekend van.


----------



## The laird (Dec 27, 2016)

georgesonmajor said:


> I have decided to keep the vito, it's cleaned up really well and there is very little wrong with it. It's a 7 seater at the moment but I think we will have a jiggle about and see what we can do with it. It's never going to be used as a long term camper as Mrs GM would miss her shower, space etc that Billy B has but it's certainly worth turning into a day/weekend van.



Rock n roll bed it?


----------



## georgesonmajor (Dec 28, 2016)

The laird said:


> Rock n roll bed it?



Yes, I have been looking at that option and looking at some of the conversions people have done so it's a possibility, next job is to give her a service as I don't think she's had one for a while. It's nowt special but I'm chuffed with it.


----------



## n brown (Dec 28, 2016)

think good about the r&r bed,unless you need 2 belted seats in the back. i reckon they ruin the available space. i've put a few in for people, but never thought they were a good idea- like having a fixed sofa, but all the space behind it can't be used,and always used in vans where space is at a premium- t4s, and t5s and swb vans


----------



## georgesonmajor (Dec 28, 2016)

n brown said:


> think good about the r&r bed,unless you need 2 belted seats in the back. i reckon they ruin the available space. i've put a few in for people, but never thought they were a good idea- like having a fixed sofa, but all the space behind it can't be used,and always used in vans where space is at a premium- t4s, and t5s and swb vans



I had thought of that as a possible issue as I need 3 belted seats. The vans seat configuration is 2  front and middle 3 at the back. Also the Front passenger seat turns but the battery is underneath. Every vito I've driven has had the battery under the drivers seat.


----------



## plasticflower (Dec 29, 2016)

Mine is a Vito conversion. I wanted to keep the 2 side doors and as I'm short I was able to utilise configuration of seating built along sides over wheel arches which then convert to bed going width ways. My kitchen unit then goes across back of front seats. So I can leave bed up and still have access to all kitchen stuff. (I'll try and post photos later) 

My battery is under passenger seat too. Took ages to figure out it was there!


----------



## Obanboy666 (Dec 29, 2016)

What about headroom / standing up ?


----------



## Veronica Walker (Dec 31, 2016)

*Vito conversion*

I am only 5ft 4ins so can almost stand up, but there are so few times when I need to stand it doesn't come into the equation.  Tuppence has her kitchen along the back door as it is a hatch-back, so I have been able to make cupboard space under the sink and cooker that can be reached from the inside and from the back door.  Then I have cupboards down the right hand side too, one of them housing my leisure battery.  
On the opposite side I have the couch which has two layers, the top one is pulled out to make the bed, which can be single or double.  I did consider a rock and roll bed, but I too found it took up too much space and a lot of it would be wasted because there is nothing you can do at the back of it, whereas my bed is a 3/4 seater during the day, bed at night and has storage underneath which does not get in the way.  
The front of my van is standard 3 seats, battery under passenger seat and wish they had put it elsewhere.  Once we are into the new year I will post some photos on here so it would be easier to understand what it is that I have done.  I find that I have plenty of room for what I need, even when the grandchildren come with me on trips, or perhaps I have just got used to her now.  :lol-053:


----------



## georgesonmajor (Dec 31, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> What about headroom / standing up ?



Definitely no headroom for me, as its for just a night and the wife has said its just a night, it should not be a problem. With us even if it's for 3 or 4 nights bikes etc get involved there is an old dog and an over tall teenager that's why we have 7 berth for 3 of us! The vito is a bit of fun probably more for me as it takes me back to my early camping days when we would find a field or stay on the beach on a cold windy February night.


----------



## georgesonmajor (Dec 31, 2016)

Veronica Walker said:


> I am only 5ft 4ins so can almost stand up, but there are so few times when I need to stand it doesn't come into the equation.  Tuppence has her kitchen along the back door as it is a hatch-back, so I have been able to make cupboard space under the sink and cooker that can be reached from the inside and from the back door.  Then I have cupboards down the right hand side too, one of them housing my leisure battery.
> On the opposite side I have the couch which has two layers, the top one is pulled out to make the bed, which can be single or double.  I did consider a rock and roll bed, but I too found it took up too much space and a lot of it would be wasted because there is nothing you can do at the back of it, whereas my bed is a 3/4 seater during the day, bed at night and has storage underneath which does not get in the way.
> The front of my van is standard 3 seats, battery under passenger seat and wish they had put it elsewhere.  Once we are into the new year I will post some photos on here so it would be easier to understand what it is that I have done.  I find that I have plenty of room for what I need, even when the grandchildren come with me on trips, or perhaps I have just got used to her now.  :lol-053:



Thanks, would be interesting to see photos I only have 2 front seats but need 3 belted at the least.


----------



## Tiff (Mar 11, 2017)

Just finished mine,kitted out as an overnighter to tour Europe in. Many of the vans had 3 front seats and you can get the double passenger seat to swivel with a kit. Can't wait until June as we are heading to Austria.


----------

